# wired wpa_supplicant

## baley

Ciao a tutti,

devo collegare il mio portatile ad una rete lan che richiede l'autorizzazione.

Quello che dice di fare l'amministratore e' creare il seguente file di configurazione per wpa_supplicant:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

network={

                 key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

                 eap=PEAP

                 phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

                 identity="nomeutente"

                 password="la password"

                 eapol_flags=0

}

```

dopodiche' dice di lanciare wpa_supplicant:

```

wpa_supplicant -c/etc/file_di_conf -i eth0 -D wired -B

```

poi tramite wpa_cli verificare che ci sia scritto "wpa_state=ASSOCIATED" e infine lanciare:

```

ifup eth0

```

Ora vi spiego cosa succede a me. Una volta lanciato wpa_supplicant lancio status dentro wpa_cli

e mi viene effettivamente la dicitura "wpa_state=ASSOCIATED". Dopo un po' pero' mi compare

la scritta:

```

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-FAILURE EAP authentication failed

```

ma dalla guida dell'amministratore sembrerebbe che la cosa importante sia la presenza 

di "wpa_state=ASSOCIATED". Il secondo problema e' che in gentoo non c'e' il comando ifup (che 

comunque penso sia analogo a ifconfig eth0 up).

A questo punto non so che fare. Dove sto sbagliando? Dovrei forse lanciare dhcpcd prima di

wpa_supplicant in modo da avere un ip o non e' necessario? (ho comunque provato a lanciarlo prima

ma l'errore e' lo stesso).

Bisogna aggiungere qualche opzione al kernel quando si usa un'autorizzazione MSCHAPV2?

O e' tutto corretto ed effettivamente il sistema non riconosce il mio username e password? (anche se

mi suona strano).

Grazie e perdonatemi se ho scritto delle idiozie...

----------

## cloc3

qui un tizio consiglia di settare ap_scan=2.

buona fortuna.

tempo fa ho avuto un problema di natura diversa, ma con sintomi analoghi (sembrava connesso ma non andava).

ho trovato l'errore nei log di sistema anziché dai monitor dei tool per il wireless.

nel mio caso, ho capito da internet che dovevo passare al kernerl 2.6.33 .

----------

## oRDeX

ifup eth0 in realtà non equivale solo a ifconfig eth0 up, ma dipende da come sia stata configurata l'interfaccia sulla distro (debian-based).

Nel caso generale equivale a ifconfig eth0 up; dhcpcd eth0

----------

## baley

In questo momento non ho la rete sotto mano. Appena ho l'occasione provo

con ap=scan=2 e se non dovesse funzionare con il kernel 2.6.33.

Speriamo bene...

Grazie per gli aiuti.

----------

## ago

anch'io ultimamente ho avuto problemi con l'autenticazione ad una rete con mschapv2, e ho risolto creando questo file di configurazione:

```
ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

        ssid="xxx"

        scan_ssid=0

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        eap=PEAP

        identity="******"

        password="*****"

        phase1="peaplabel=2"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

}
```

una volta autenticato è bastato chiedere l'indirizzo ip con dhcpcd e tutto è andato a posto...

Vedi un po se ti può tornare utile..

----------

